# Electrician jobs?



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All

Like many questions you see this is probably a repeat!

We had started the process of coming to Canada 2 yrs ago but my partners job offer was retracted due to the economic climit!

We are starting to look again....he is an Electrician (domestic, commercial & industrial) with other skills 'picked up' along the way with some 20 yrs plus experience...

Can i ask your views on the work front?
Are any companies looking for UK staff (as we get the impression that an LMO is like gold-dust?!)
Also can he get certified from the UK?
Idealy he wants to apply for Redseal, but we did'nt get a reply from them to our questions??

CSA standards- how different are the Canada regulations?
Any sparkies out there with advice...

We are in the lucky position of not having a house to sell, so any move for us would be slightly easier!

Thanks


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

*Similar situation*

Hi

Your situation is remarkably similar to ours and we are similarly frustrated. My husband has done much electrical work over the years and can be encompassed under a variety of different NOC codes but deciding to take the plunge under 7241/7242 is difficult as we don't want to get out hopes up again then have them dashed because a different NOC code may be more relevant.

Like you we have no house to sell and can move quickly but it seems like it is increasingly harder to obtain an LMO and unless the exact job is on the wanted list there is little or no option for applying for residency.

We are attending an expo this weekend to hope to shed some light on the subject there will be a representative from the CIC there and, whilst we probably won't get to speak to them direct, any advice we can get will be helpful. We are also going to look into Australia as electricians are in demand over there and we have a few friends who have successfully made the move and love it there. 

Canada is still our first choice but if it looks unlikely we want to have another plan to fall back on.

I hope that you get some advice and that you can pursue your move in the near future.

Good luck


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply Macmel
Which expo are you looking at?
We had planned to go to London but not sure if the journey will be worth it (last time we wanted to go it was cancelled!)

We talked about Oz/NZ but really dont fancy it...and have been told its harder & more expensive to get into!?
My OH was in Canada 3 yrs ago & loved it...hence our looking to move.

Would love to hear your view on the expo...


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

Hi

We are going to one in Kettering - reason being the relocation agent we have been with for last 3 years are going to be there as well so we may be able to get some feedback from them.

We have spoken to lots of migration companies dealing with Australia and my OH qualifies for a visa that is why we are looking at Oz it is a nightmare that Canada have limited the NOC list so much. A lot of people have said that the expos are a waste of time but if we do decide to pursue Australia we would like some info on the best places to settle. 

We do love Canada and visited last year and were really disappointed when the job offer was retracted especially as we had been told 2 weeks before that the date was imminent and we needed to get all our paperwork in order to move quickly!!!

I will let you know if we get any valuable information but not holding my breath! I have turned a touch cynical with the whole process now


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya again

I'll say good luck!
Oz on the face of it is wonderfull and i've worked with a few crazy auzzies...
As with all things in life you dont know if you dont try!!


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

*Expo*

Hi was just looking through here again and forgot we had spoken about the expo!! It was very worthwhile and put us on the right track again for our plans to emigrate to Canada. We also had lots of help and information regarding Oz. We were lucky that the people we chatted to with regard to Canada have come up with some options to pursue rather than the skilled worker route which seems to be limiting more and more people at the moment. For us it was really helpful and we are glad we went to get some proper clarification other then trying to work our way through all the information on the internet alone. I would recommend it if there is one near you.


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Macmel..
Many thanks for your reply, we live in 'savage' country down in Devon, so Expo is a long journey for us and added to that our newest edition who doesnt travel well...!

So did it make Canada more appealing or Oz?

We've been hitting the internet alot, with little joy...OH's workload here is going up and re-enforces why we want to go (two builders have tried to stitch him up!!)...x


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

I sympathise with the journey we spent longer on the road than we did actually in the place!!! We found that there are at least 2 other ways to immigrate to Canada that will, hopefully, be productive and mean that we can get things sorted asap. Oz was very appealing as my husbands job is in high demand and we know that he would be accepted for a visa with no problems we know that we prefer Canada though and so do our kids. We are planning on visiting Nova Scotia again early next year and meeting with the lady we spoke to at the expo to try and get things moving. 

Don't know about you but we have found the internet has too much information and is really confusing trying to work it all out is a nightmare. We managed to speak to a lady from an immigration lawyer who gave us lots of information (I think she gave us far too much for free!!!) and said that there is always a way to get a visa. At the expo we were suggested to look at a study visa if no luck with provincial nomination and having looked into it the option may be a good fall back as I could study for 2 years and my OH could work on an open work permit and the kids also get study permits too. That way we can apply for residency whilst in the country. Take a look and see if would fit in with your plans. Depends on where you want to live really.

It is all a minefield hopefully you will be able to work out the best option for you and be able to pursue it. Don't give up - we were on the verge of it and just going along with Oz but now it all seems a whole lot more positive X


----------

